# what's in ur survival kit?



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

For years I've carried around an ibs 'survival kit' and I'm curious to know if others do the same. At the moment mine consists of...Immodium instantsImmodium AdvancedBuscopan (hyocine) tablets2 Clonazepam tabletscharcoal capsules lactaze enzyme capsulesall in a tiny red purse!I also carry spare knickers, aloe wipes, and, er, 2 shots of vodka in a little screw-top jar.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I usually have:1. a few Immodium pills2. a few Gas-X pills3. some kind of perfume to spray in public bathrooms for smell4. a few klonopin pills


----------



## 22659 (Jul 1, 2006)

I just want to say (first post) that I'm fascinated with the boards. Just discovered this today and it's like everything fits. Anyone else get prescribed "New-lav" (sounds that way)? Well, in my little kit I've been carrying for a few months it is 1.Gas-X2.Immodium3.Pepto capsules4.Vioxx(yea it's off the market but i've got it lol)5.Advil


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

YAY!I have:Imodium capsulesBuscopan tabletsColpermin (peppermint oil) capsulesPropranolol ( my anti-anxiety meds)and usually something for gas like gavisconCan't go anywhere without these!!


----------



## 15341 (Jul 5, 2006)

I didnt think of it as a survival kit until now, but as of about 4 days ago i have in my wallet 2 mebeverine/colofac, 2 loperamide (pharmacy own brand immodium) and 2 metoclopramide (anti sickness) and these go with me when ever i leave the house i used to have 3 small tubs in every room with a small amount of each of the above in at home, but after a while i kind of thought to myself ok this is a little bit too obsessive, but i am glad to see i am not the only one who actually carries some form of drugs around with them, i just hope i dont get stopped and searched by the police while i am out how embarassing having to explain exactly what they are for!!! ok the anti sickness isnt a problem but the mebeverine and loperamide, thats another matter!!


----------



## 19883 (Jan 30, 2006)

Ha. I thought I was one of the only ones that was extra prepared for the just in case. Here's what I carry in my purse at all times:ImodiumExtra underwearPain relieverPerfumeSoap that doesn't use water/ hand sanitizerTissues


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

For me a have a small med case in my pocket at all times.Contains:-32mg of Loperamide in 16 caps (Immodium)2.5mg/25mcg Lomotil in 10 tabs200mg Tramadol in 4 caps75mg of Amitryptline in 3 tabshelped a lot when i got cut off from my meds on holiday.


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

I've got..ImmodiumGas XAdvilNuLevPeppermint Capsules


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

As someone who "lived with it" for 10 years, I used to carry spare underwear and tp wherever I went. Because of good fortune in finding a supplement that works, my survival kit is now empty. While you are carrying around these things, please remain open to trying the many remedies others have found. Because you will probably never know the basic cause of this problem, you will never know what will correct it without some trial and error.Good luck.Mark


----------

